# Newly Discovered Work by William Byrd?



## Henry Southern (May 22, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I apologise for my ignorance, but I came across a notice on Facebook a few days ago which stated, "Music historians will have undoubtedly followed today's news that a previously undocumented manuscript from William Byrd's private collection was unearthed today in Ingatestone. Thimcock have just made the world's first recording of this Kyrie in E Major."

I listened to the piece and it didn't really sound authentic, but because I'm not an expert I wanted to get some other opinions. Here is a link to the piece as recorded by Thimcock:

__
https://soundcloud.com/thimcock%2Fhe-heard-ya-on-the-grapevine-william-byrd-have-you-heard

I'd really appreciate feedback,

Many thanks!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

No, that's not William Byrd. No doubt a prank.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Are you serious, OP?


----------



## Henry Southern (May 22, 2014)

Many thanks for your response, I didn't think it sounded very 16th Century, but I wanted to get an expert opinion. What genre would you say this music is actually?


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's not him. Byrd was more a techno trance kind of guy...dancing away with a dummy in his mouth and a glow stick in each hand.


----------



## Cantabile (May 24, 2014)

Yes- doesn't sound like Byrd, from what I can hear above. Looks like a prank - someone giving us the Byrd.


----------



## Henry Southern (May 22, 2014)

Yes I sort of got that impression from the other songs on his Soundcloud -

__
https://soundcloud.com/
 - what sort of genre would you say it is if it isn't Renaissance? I've never really heard anything like it and I can't really place it. Sorry again for my ignorance, I'm quite new to the classical music world!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dude, it's not even classical. That's why this thread got moved.


----------



## Henry Southern (May 22, 2014)

Everyone keeps on telling me what it isn't, but people don't be able to tell me what it is!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Henry Southern said:


> Everyone keeps on telling me what it isn't, but people don't be able to tell me what it is!


Weird hip hop. ........................................


----------



## Jonathan Shipwright (May 28, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> No, that's not William Byrd. No doubt a prank.


Ugh.

I despair at this generation's classical music listeners. This is *quite clearly *William Byrd (as any pursuer of the classical tradition, or indeed any with base knowledge in the composer would know). I registered solely to reply to this post, as, though the limited knowledge displayed and base discussion in this forum usually leaves me nonplussed, this topic particularly irked me.

To my ears, this piece compositionally quotes the _Pavan and Galliard a 6_ for viol consort, a late Byrdian piece (and a real masterpiece; an essential within his instrumental repertory). Reference for those interested: 




Thank you for your interest Henry, hopefully this will answer your question.


----------



## Henry Southern (May 22, 2014)

Wait, I'm confused... so it IS Byrd after all? So let's settle this, are Thimcock famous for their classical music or their hip hop? I listened to one of their other songs -

__
https://soundcloud.com/thimcock%2Fstrap-on-sally
 - and it really sounds like Beethoven or maybe Mozart, particularly the orchestral intro. The words are in English though - does this mean it has been translated from the German? I'd appreciate any comments on this - thanks!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

William Byrd was never arch enough to quote his own name in his works. So I guess this is a piece by one of his contemporaries or successors. Could be his pupil Thomas Tomkins. I've never heard any of his works so don't know if it is typical.

Why is this in the pop section?


----------

